# Passenger ship in James Bond Dr. No circa 1962



## lister101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all.... 

First post & maybe a long-shot as I have asked the same question on other forums without any reply!

Bond walks onto the beach to speak to Quarrel as he paints his boat, what was the name of the white passenger ship in the background berthed in Port Royal, Jamacia? 
An odd question I know, just curious, very curious!

Photo attached

.....Andy;~) [=P]


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

A place to begin.............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Yarmouth_Castle


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard lister101.

I have moved your thread into Ship Research, where hopefully someone will be able to answer your question.


----------



## lister101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing sparkie, thank you very much. Can I ask how you knew that?

.....Andy


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome Lister101.

Maintaining a marine based quiz for three years helps..............(Sparkie's Quiz).



Actually if you do a little detective work..............the ship depicted is almost certainly "Evangeline"............sister to Yarmouth Castle................

If my memory serves.



Best regards and welcome to S.N.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Andy,

Also on behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Andy and a warm welcome to SN. Just ask a question and up pops the answer.Bon voyage.


----------



## Burntisland (Jan 18, 2006)

I have researched that ship as well and I believe it to be the YARMOUTH CASTLE as well......She was once named EVANGELINE. She was lost in a fire in 1965 en-route to Nassau. The Greek captain was one of the first to abandon ship.


----------

